# Alternate power adapter for bolt



## Ridethevent (May 15, 2016)

I'm recessing my bolt in a sanus box behind my tv but I'm having issues with the supplied power adapter can I use any 12v DC output power adapter like the one on eBay here.....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/201603487868


----------



## primaryforce (Oct 15, 2015)

The is the alternative power supply I am using on my Bolt.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003Z6ZR5O/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I upgraded mine to this 5 Amp supply when I suspected insufficient power was the cause of my 4TB Seagate internal drive to cause my Bolt to reboot. It turns out that the hard drive was the issue and wound up making the "mod" to add an external 6TB WD Red in a eSATA enclosure. I am still using the "linked" upgraded power supply without any issues and it only cost about $7 shipped.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

Same story here. Same alternative adapter from Amazon. Works fine. Made no difference for my internal 4GB seagate drive issues but it does work fine otherwise.

Jeff


----------



## Ridethevent (May 15, 2016)

Exactly what I was looking for. TM


----------

